# Sexual problems councelling



## Rejectedliver

Ok so how do i find a councillor for sexual problems rather than just a marriage councillor ?


----------



## Faithful Wife

https://www.aasect.org/referral-directory


----------



## EleGirl

Rejectedliver said:


> Ok so how do i find a councillor for sexual problems rather than just a marriage councillor ?


Look for a marriage counselor who is also a sex therapist.


----------



## Young at Heart

First, Marriage counselors who have advanced training as sex therapists, tend to specialize. So figure out what you sex related problem is, then find a sex therapist who is also a marriage counselor that has experience and training in the problem you are having.

A Marriage counselor/sex therapist helped save my sex starved marriage. The good ones can be expensive, but a lot less expensive than two divorce attorneys.


----------

